# Scangage 2 problem



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

The gauge has been working great for over 2 years, however, a few weeks ago I noticed that the cruise control would shut off. At first it was about every 15 minutes, then it got to be every 30 seconds and the DIC displayed a message to service the power steering. I noticed that the readings on the gauge would disappear for a second at the same time. It also seemed the engine would run a little rough (not sure). When I disconnect the gauge the car runs normally, but as soon as I plug it in the problems return. I didn't think the gauge could affect the car's computer system, but now I 'm afraid to plug it in. I reported the problem to [email protected]. They responded "The ScanGauge should cause any issues with the drivability of the vehicle. Does the cable feel hot or rigid? Have you noticed the ScanGauge exhibiting any strange behavior? What is the software version on your ScanGauge? To check this select MORE>MORE>MORE>VERSION or MORE>MORE>scroll to VERSION." I believe they meant "should not cause any issues with ". Since the software was written for the Cruise diesel and has worked well for over 2 years I don't think that is the cause. I will post if they find the answer. I am wondering if anyone else has had Scangauge problems.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

That is weird for sure. 

Curious...have you done the Negative Battery Cable replacement yet?


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Might be worth a shot, a lot of electrical anomalies seem to originate with that crimp issue. Just for grins I carry a spare negative battery cable around and will be replacing it at the first sign of any electrical “weirdness”.

So far my SG2 is working fine but its only a few months old so not much help there...hope you get to the bottom of it soon. Good luck.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Barefeet said:


> The gauge has been working great for over 2 years, however, a few weeks ago I noticed that the cruise control would shut off. At first it was about every 15 minutes, then it got to be every 30 seconds and the DIC displayed a message to service the power steering. I noticed that the readings on the gauge would disappear for a second at the same time. It also seemed the engine would run a little rough (not sure). When I disconnect the gauge the car runs normally, but as soon as I plug it in the problems return. I didn't think the gauge could affect the car's computer system, but now I 'm afraid to plug it in. I reported the problem to [email protected]. They responded "The ScanGauge should cause any issues with the drivability of the vehicle. Does the cable feel hot or rigid? Have you noticed the ScanGauge exhibiting any strange behavior? What is the software version on your ScanGauge? To check this select MORE>MORE>MORE>VERSION or MORE>MORE>scroll to VERSION." I believe they meant "should not cause any issues with ". Since the software was written for the Cruise diesel and has worked well for over 2 years I don't think that is the cause. I will post if they find the answer. I am wondering if anyone else has had Scangauge problems.


I've not used my ScanGuage, because I got Snipesy's app, Biscan for GM. That said the OBD Port CAN cause problems.. the OnStar can't run diagnostics if an OBD2 reader is plugged in.. verified this. The Torque app can stay on, keeping the adapter live, AND ECU on and draining the Battery verified this too. Having said that, it is entirely possible a ScanGuage malfunction can cause ECU confusion and the symptoms you describe. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Barefeet said:


> I reported the problem to [email protected]. They responded "The ScanGauge should cause any issues with the drivability of the vehicle. Does the cable feel hot or rigid? Have you noticed the ScanGauge exhibiting any strange behavior? What is the software version on your ScanGauge? To check this select MORE>MORE>MORE>VERSION or MORE>MORE>scroll to VERSION." I believe they meant "should not cause any issues with "...


Revisiting your original post...I think you’re right about their response omitting the word “NOT”. I wonder if they’ll stand behind that and send you a replacement unit to prove it?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The software wasn't written for the cruze diesel. It was written for all diesel's. 

YES, the scangauge is or can be the culprit. You are describing the same symptons i had in a kenworth. The last straw came when the repair bill was $6,000. I never had a problem before it got plugged in and never had a problem after it went bye bye. 

And it's highly unlikely you'll get a replacement unit after 2 years. It don't come with a lifetime replacement policy.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Barefeet said:


> The gauge has been working great for over 2 years, however, a few weeks ago I noticed that the cruise control would shut off. At first it was about every 15 minutes, then it got to be every 30 seconds and the DIC displayed a message to service the power steering. I noticed that the readings on the gauge would disappear for a second at the same time. It also seemed the engine would run a little rough (not sure). When I disconnect the gauge the car runs normally, but as soon as I plug it in the problems return. I didn't think the gauge could affect the car's computer system, but now I 'm afraid to plug it in. I reported the problem to [email protected]. They responded "The ScanGauge should cause any issues with the drivability of the vehicle. Does the cable feel hot or rigid? Have you noticed the ScanGauge exhibiting any strange behavior? What is the software version on your ScanGauge? To check this select MORE>MORE>MORE>VERSION or MORE>MORE>scroll to VERSION." I believe they meant "should not cause any issues with ". Since the software was written for the Cruise diesel and has worked well for over 2 years I don't think that is the cause. I will post if they find the answer. I am wondering if anyone else has had Scangauge problems.


Since I do have a ScanGuage I'm not likely to ever use, new in box, programmed for Cruze Diesel.. PM and make offer if you can't get a replacement form Linear Logic. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. They wanted me to try plugging it into the other port, however, no difference. Snowwy66 that's what I'm afraid of. I don't want to have an expensive problem. Also the warranty is three years so it's covered.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> The software wasn't written for the cruze diesel. It was written for all diesel's.
> 
> YES, the scangauge is or can be the culprit. You are describing the same symptons i had in a kenworth. The last straw came when the repair bill was $6,000. I never had a problem before it got plugged in and never had a problem after it went bye bye.
> 
> And it's highly unlikely you'll get a replacement unit after 2 years. It don't come with a lifetime replacement policy.


There is programming on the ScanGauge for our Diesel's that was specifically put on there for the Cruze Diesel. I was the one who tested the first unit and was informed a custom firmware for the Cruze Diesel would be made for it and loaded on to it along with a few pre-programmed XGauges.

Also, to add to this thread, my ScanGauge has had a screen abnormality. It almost seems like lines are starting from the top and scrolling their way down to the bottom. Very faint lines, but slightly visible. Not sure if the screen is going on it or not. I'll be keeping an eye on it. It's only noticeable if you're focusing directly on it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

CAN is pretty strict. You would need either a big capacitor or an arc welder to cause any electrical damage through obd2.

The worse 'damage' that can be done is polluting the bus with garbage data. Maybe the + and - wires got shorted together, or maybe the adapter is simply sending too much. Again though, the system is designed to handle this. You will get scary messages and the engine might shut off, but that's it really.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

LiveTrash said:


> There is programming on the ScanGauge for our Diesel's that was specifically put on there for the Cruze Diesel. I was the one who tested the first unit and was informed a custom firmware for the Cruze Diesel would be made for it and loaded on to it along with a few pre-programmed XGauges.
> 
> Also, to add to this thread, my ScanGauge has had a screen abnormality. It almost seems like lines are starting from the top and scrolling their way down to the bottom. Very faint lines, but slightly visible. Not sure if the screen is going on it or not. I'll be keeping an eye on it. It's only noticeable if you're focusing directly on it.


I had that same screen issue. Occasionally

What makes teh cruze different from everything else that it needs a different program?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Barefeet said:


> The gauge has been working great for over 2 years, however, a few weeks ago I noticed that the cruise control would shut off. At first it was about every 15 minutes, then it got to be every 30 seconds and the DIC displayed a message to service the power steering. I noticed that the readings on the gauge would disappear for a second at the same time. It also seemed the engine would run a little rough (not sure). When I disconnect the gauge the car runs normally, but as soon as I plug it in the problems return. I didn't think the gauge could affect the car's computer system, but now I 'm afraid to plug it in. I reported the problem to [email protected]. They responded "The ScanGauge should cause any issues with the drivability of the vehicle. Does the cable feel hot or rigid? Have you noticed the ScanGauge exhibiting any strange behavior? What is the software version on your ScanGauge? To check this select MORE>MORE>MORE>VERSION or MORE>MORE>scroll to VERSION." I believe they meant "should not cause any issues with ". Since the software was written for the Cruise diesel and has worked well for over 2 years I don't think that is the cause. I will post if they find the answer. I am wondering if anyone else has had Scangauge problems.


Started having the exact same symptoms today...Cruise Control wouldn’t stay set more than 30 seconds and Service Power Steering light.

I happened to notice the Scangauge ‘blinked’ off/on when it happened one time. Then I remembered this thread.

Unplugged the Scangauge and ran 50 miles without issue. Plugged the Scangauge back in, got the symptoms immediately. Unplugged it and drove another 200 miles with no issues.

The SG unit is about 18 months old.

@*Barefeet* did they ever replace your Scangauge? (I don’t really use it much anymore since the OZ magic tune, just curious)


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I sent it back and they repaired it no charge. It has been working fine since.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

Interesting, I have the exact same problem, and it also messed up the mpg readings on the DIC, so mine stays unplugged. I miss being able to know when a regeneration starts and ends. I thought there was some problem with the car, like the ground cable, so I took it to the dealer. they told me the scan gauge was the problem and said this was a known problem with the scan gauge.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Linear Logic website says it’s covered by a 3-year warranty. 

Here’s the LINK

I’m going to print my invoice and mail it in for repair.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> The Linear Logic website says it’s covered by a 3-year warranty.
> 
> Here’s the LINK
> 
> I’m going to print my invoice and mail it in for repair.


You know that the place is in Mesa right? I took mine in and had it reprogrammed on the spot when I switched from the Sonic to the CTD. You visit the real world on occasion right?

*Linear Logic, LLC*

2222 S. Dobson Rd Suite 800
Mesa, Arizona 85202
Phone: 480-656-4089


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sailurman said:


> You know that the place is in Mesa right? I took mine in and had it reprogrammed on the spot when I switched from the Sonic to the CTD. You visit the real world on occasion right?
> 
> *Linear Logic, LLC*
> 
> ...


Yep, but I’m 170 miles away and not in any hurry...I’ll let UPS do the driving.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I had the same thing happen to me. I called them up, told them the issue I was having, and they sent me a new one.




Rivergoer said:


> sailurman said:
> 
> 
> > You know that the place is in Mesa right? I took mine in and had it reprogrammed on the spot when I switched from the Sonic to the CTD. You visit the real world on occasion right?
> ...


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

I also called linear logic and they just sent me a new one. i wonder if they fixed anything so this problem can't come up again.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Scan Guage II that I bought from a member that had the diesel coding for the Cruze added to it, so it is a bit older and more than likely out of warranty. I was haveind some issues late last year and one of the things that happened was that the guage went blank, but still lit after a bit of blinking. I unplugged it, had all my issures repaired and decided to retry using it. All has been well ever since.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

My SG2 just stared acting up too.
Several years old now.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diesel Dan said:


> My SG2 just stared acting up too.
> Several years old now.


Mine is still going strong.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Biscan, torque and Gretio from snipsey is something to consider getting.


----------

